

Ask HN:  A delete button for the web. - skiltz

I go to many websites, some of these sites I go to daily and I have to re-scan the same content for new information, its frustrating.  My email client has a delete button, I just push the delete button once I&#x27;ve finished reading and its gone.  I want the same thing for websites, like a buffer button, click it and I will never see that article link again.  If I&#x27;m searching real estate, once I&#x27;ve checked a property I want to be able to press a delete button and not see that content again.   Maybe websites could hook into this data and serve me new content.  Maybe my workflow is just plain wrong.
======
minimaxir
An RSS Feed may be an option.

